# Coyote and rabbit hunting info



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So i am heading out to Simpson springs for Easter weekend just wondering if anyone knows if there is anywhere to hunt for coyote and rabbits out there by Vernon or Dugway. Thanks for any info.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Lots of area to hunt for yotes and rabbits out that way. The problem is that every Tom, Dick and Harry will be out that way on and around the holiday....Trust me, I've tried it.

Good luck.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm tom, and don't be so harsh on harry. he's a good guy. :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah Tom, you and Harry are cool. It's that Dick fella! I wish he'd stay out of my yote huntin' area. _(O)_


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

So it's the Dick that you are worried about getting into your honeyhole?????????????? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't count on seeing any rabbits out there. I went for an entire weekend and camped on simpson spring mountain. We saw 2 rabbits. We did see one coyote about 1500 yrds. Good luck on calling one of them in. They probably get called at 10 times a week out there.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

There is success to be had out that way for coyotes, but it is true that they get a lot of pressure. Good luck!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck! That area is so over hunted, you'll be lucky to get a shot off at a rabbit under 100 yards on a dead run. The West Desert is a joke now


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I go for rabbits out there south of SS and see yotes every now and then but have never gone after just yotes......I keep saying yotes cause I can't figure out how to spell coyote.


----------

